# Create Table - Habe ich eine schwache Entität erzeugt ?



## fireGlurak (24. Apr 2019)

Hallo,
meiner Meinung ist Tabelle "ZAHLUNG" eine schwache Entität, liege ich da richtig ? 


```
CREATE TABLE Kunde (
KnId INTEGER PRIMARY KEY,
Datum VARCHAR(255));

CREATE TABLE ZAHLUNG (
KnId INTEGER PRIMARY KEY,
Zahlart VARCHAR(255),
CONSTRAINT fk_kunde FOREIGN KEY (KnId) REFERENCES Kunde(KnId));
```

Ich bedanke mich


----------



## krgewb (27. Apr 2019)

ZAHLUNG sollte trotzdem zusätzlich noch eine ZahlungsID haben.


----------



## Thallius (27. Apr 2019)

krgewb hat gesagt.:


> ZAHLUNG sollte trotzdem zusätzlich noch eine ZahlungsID haben.



Welchen Vorteil versprichst Du Dir davon?


----------



## httpdigest (27. Apr 2019)

Wahrscheinlich, dass es dann mehrere Zahlungen für denselben Kunden geben kann.
Aktuell ist Kunde <-> Zahlung zwingend eine 1:1 Beziehung.


----------



## Thallius (27. Apr 2019)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Wahrscheinlich, dass es dann mehrere Zahlungen für denselben Kunden geben kann.
> Aktuell ist Kunde <-> Zahlung zwingend eine 1:1 Beziehung.



Da müßte das Unternehmen aber erstmal erlauben, dass ein Kunde verschiedene Zahlungsarten haben darf. Die Tabelle ist nach augenblicklicher Struktur nämlich falsch benannt, da sie keine Zahlung beinhaltet sondern nur die Zahlunsart. Mal davon ab, dass bei dieser 1:1 Beziehung die ganze Tabelle 0 Sinn hat


----------

